# Substrate lighting for H2S dedtruction



## Pogigod (6 mo ago)

So I'm in the middle of building an aquascape and planning on doing a Walstad'ish tank in my 90g long.

There is a section of my tank where I'm worried about severe anaerobic conditions, and the potential of getting a lot of H2S production. I was wondering and did some research into fiber optic lighting. Research shows that fiber optics can transport the required lighting that plants need to the end of the cable. Now if I were to put some fiber optics in my substrate in these areas of concern (above the severerly anaerobic substrate) and use my lighting to direct light into the soil. This could promote H2S oxidation prior to it reaching plant roots.

Just wondering what other people's thoughts on this. It seems very simple and low cost, but I have no idea how affective this could be, and/or unintended side affects of having substrate lighting.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

O2 oxidizes H2S, not light.


----------



## 11thEarlOfMars (May 15, 2021)

Perhaps numerous small plastic tubes (to transport the tank water to the anaerobic area) would be more helpful?


----------

